# Draw weight- let off- consistency



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Doesn’t that bow have draw stops? If so, you could just pull harder into the wall and have the same effect of increasing the holding weight.

If the question is can a higher draw weight help with accuracy … sure it can … when tied in with a lot of other factors.

But, a higher draw weight can also result in less accuracy … again a lot of factors go into that conversation.

As for increasing the holding weight … you can adjust the string and cable length to adjust the cam’s initial starting position (but you pay a price for that adjustment). How “jumpy“ will the bow be?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Or you could get the 65-75% low let off module available for that cam.


----------

